

Xkcd font (direct download link to OTF) - jozydapozy
http://www.xkcd.com/fonts/xkcd-Regular.otf

======
lxfontes
Clicking on the link automatically downloads: [http://www.xkcd.com/fonts/xkcd-
Regular.otf](http://www.xkcd.com/fonts/xkcd-Regular.otf)

License = _apparently_ Creative Commons [https://github.com/ipython/xkcd-
font](https://github.com/ipython/xkcd-font)

------
nemexy
Okey that was scary, clicking a link and automatically downloading the file.

Is there any way you can change it to link to a website, where we can see a
preview, for example, and download it from there? Automatic download without
any explaination is a really bad user experience.

~~~
jozydapozy
You're right, sorry. I've changed to post title to make it clear it's a direct
download link.

By the way, this seems to be a slightly different version of the font:
[http://xkcd.com/1506/xkcd-Regular.otf](http://xkcd.com/1506/xkcd-Regular.otf)

------
jobvandervoort
What is the license on this?

It'd be great to know before people start using it.

